# G4 Quik 800 ecran noir au demarrage



## contisplaya (4 Septembre 2006)

Bonjours,
 sans aucune raison (manip, ouverture, ou changement de systeme ....), mon moniteur (un cathodique 19"), refuse de s'alllumer au démarrage. J'entends le Dong , le disque dur qui charge 10.3. et tout semble normale du côté de la carte mère. (Je ne sais pas par contre si les periph usb comme mon clavier sont sous tension car j'ai essayé plusieurs combinaisons de touches au démarrages mais rien y fait l'écran reste noir...) J'ai fait des recherches sur le forum mais je n'ai rien trouvé pour me dépanner.

PS: J'ai bien sur testé le moniteur sur mon G5 et tout va bien il marche niquel... 

Help!


----------



## MamaCass (4 Septembre 2006)

As tu essay&#233; de brancher un autre &#233;cran sur ton G4 ?
Si cela ne marche pas non plus c'est ta carte vid&#233;o qui doit avoir un probl&#232;me


----------



## contisplaya (4 Septembre 2006)

En fait j'ai essayé avec un autre écran et il reste noir aussi mais j'ai aussi 2 cartes vidéos pour ce mac et quand je change de l'une à l'autre même résultat... Donc j'ai des doutes sur le fait que ça vienne de la carte vidéo.

Mais toutes les suggestions sont bonnes à prendre merci


----------



## MamaCass (4 Septembre 2006)

Ta carte vid&#233;os est connect&#233; AGP ou en PCI ?

Si le probl&#232;me est le m&#234;me avec des &#233;crans et des cartes vid&#233;os diff&#233;rentes, cela doit venir de ton slot, si c'est en AGP, ca craint  car ce doit &#234;tre lui qui fait defaut, si c'est sur un port PCI, essaye un autre


----------



## contisplaya (4 Septembre 2006)

J'ai peut être un peu forcé sur la tarjette du slot AGP, car oui c'est du AGP pour les deux cartes...  Merci pour la rapidité de ta réponse en tout cas. Kel con je fais si c'est ça...

Ya quelque chose à faire?


----------



## MamaCass (4 Septembre 2006)

heu.... c'est vrai que la languette des slots AGP c'est fragile....

Voir si tu peux mettre une carte vid&#233;o en PCI mais je garantis pas, rensigne toi, je vais voir de mon cot&#233;

sinon changer la carte m&#232;re  ?


----------



## MamaCass (4 Septembre 2006)

J'ai peut etre trouv&#233; quelquechose :

http://manuals.info.apple.com/fr/videocard.pdf#search="Carte vidéo PCI sur G4 800"

V&#233;rifie bien le mod&#232;le de ton G4


----------



## contisplaya (4 Septembre 2006)

Gulp  ça craint tout ça, surtout si il faut changer la carte mère... Je suis en train de lire ton tuto pour le remplacement de carte vidéo. Peut être je vais trouver des infos utiles... 

Merci bcp!


----------



## jececle59 (6 Septembre 2006)

Attention j'ai eu ce même problème sur mon G4 pour la petite histoire dès que je le débranchai du courant ainsi que le moniteur j'avais les même simptomes que toi. la seule solution que j'ai trouvé et qui marchait à chaque fois c'est de le brancher sur un autre moniteur pour réactiver l'affichage (oui ça fait un peu bricolo  ) dans mon cas un flatron LG un fois l'affichage revenu je le rebranchai tout de suite sur mon écran plat (un videoseven) et ça remarchait à chaque fois. Peut être un souci de résolution non clairement défini au boot de la carte vidéo.


Si elle était en panne, je ne pense pas que l'ordinateur démarrerai normalement (il y a une codification d'erreur par des "bong" au démarrage .


----------



## contisplaya (14 Septembre 2006)

Merci pour toutes ces réponses mais c'est bien un problème materiel sur le port AGP. Je l'ai lamentablement "niqué..." :rose:   Je me pose maintenant 2 question: 

-est ce que ça va fonctioner si je place une carte PCI ou toute la carte mère est touchée par le problème? ( Je veux pas acheter une carte PCI pour rien...)

- Ou acheter et quel modèle de de carte PCI choisir pour un G4 Quiksilver 800 MHZ ???

PS: J'ai rien contre les occases si qq'un en a une à fourguer je prends. 

En tout cas merci à jececle59 et à mamacass pour vos réponses.


----------



## MamaCass (14 Septembre 2006)

Moi &#224; ta place, je vais dans un Apple Center, je demande un devis (gratuit) pour une carte pci, en pr&#233;cisant ton mod&#232;le de G4, en expliquant que tu as boussill&#233; le port AGP
Sinon am&#232;ne leur ton mac directement 
Je ne connais pas assez le cartes pci compatible mac pour t'en conseiller une, d&#233;sol&#233;e :rose:


----------



## contisplaya (14 Septembre 2006)

En fait je vais voir si je peux pas flasher une carte pour PC (c'est moins cher et ya carrément du choix en occase). En fait je pense que c'est comme ça que j'ai bousillé mon port AGP car j'ai fais pas mal de flashage pour des potes qui voulais faire la même manip que moi et du coup mon mac a vu passer pas mal de cartes dans sa fente (un peu comme zara withe).:mouais:  

Bon je retourne à mes recherches vu que le site "lemamouth" n'existe plus je me sens bien seul....

merci pour ta suggestion en tous cas...


----------



## MamaCass (14 Septembre 2006)

Ok tiens nous au courant alors


----------



## contisplaya (29 Octobre 2006)

Bon ben voilou j'ai achet&#233; une carte vid&#233;o PCI toute neuve pour mon G4 et apr&#232;s avoir retir&#233; la carte du port AGP et ins&#233;r&#233; delicatement la nouvelle carte PCI et BEN TOUJOURS KE DAL 

Je suis un peu d&#233;gout&#233; si je l'ai achet&#233; pour rien et je me demande surtout d'ou vient le probl&#232;me si ce n'est pas le port AGP????

&#224; part &#231;a c'est toujours les m&#234;me symptomes: Dong de d&#233;marrage normale, bruit du disque dur qui lance OSX normalement mais rien &#224; l'&#233;cran....

J'esp&#232;re que mon mac est pas bon pour la poubelle... Yor&#233; pas une commande de d&#233;marrage &#224; faire pour "dire" au mac que le signal vid&#233;o doit &#234;tre envoy&#233; par la carte PCI ou qq chose comme &#231;a???

PS: je viens de relire ton post au dessus Mamacass et je pense que j'aurais du t'&#233;couter.... AM SO STUPID


----------



## contisplaya (29 Octobre 2006)

Apr&#232;s Reset de la P-ram et reset avec le bouton en fa&#231;ade (tout &#231;a avec la nouvelle carte PCI bien s&#251;r) je n'ai toujours pas de signal vid&#233;o... 

C'est super &#233;nervant car le mac r&#233;pond apr&#232;s d&#233;marrage quand je click sur une appli (en aveugle) dans le dock, je l'entend qui charge l'appli... 

L&#224; je vire la pile de la carte m&#232;re pour 10 minutes et je la remetrais "en faisint gaffe &#224; la polarit&#233;", et j'esp&#232;re un miracle....


&#231;a sent le changement de carte m&#232;re = Poubelle vue le tarrif et le peu d'int&#233;ret du changement. sniff...


----------



## MamaCass (30 Octobre 2006)

Passe dans un Apple center avec ta machine, on ne sait jamais, le probl&#232;me est peut etre ailleurs ?


----------



## contisplaya (30 Octobre 2006)

ouep j'y vais ce matin. Heureusement que j'ai un autre mac (mon G5).


----------



## contisplaya (31 Octobre 2006)

Juste pour dire que le devis est gratuit dans un apple center seulement si on accepte la réparation , autrement il faut payer 50 (dans mon cas chez Andro-Mac aix en provence...)


----------



## MamaCass (31 Octobre 2006)

C'est complement d&#233;bile :casse: 

Comment peut on demander un devis et etre d'accord avec avant de l'avoir vu ?? Donc c'est pas un devis gratuit &#231;a, bref je te jure, on se croirait chez Sony....

Tu n'as donc pas fait de devis ?


----------



## DarKOrange (31 Octobre 2006)

MamaCass a dit:


> C'est complement d&#233;bile :casse:
> 
> Comment peut on demander un devis et etre d'accord avec avant de l'avoir vu ?? Donc c'est pas un devis gratuit &#231;a, bref je te jure, on se croirait chez Sony....
> 
> Tu n'as donc pas fait de devis ?



Tu ne prends pas le probl&#232;me dans le bon sens 

Il faut comprendre qu'il ne te font pas payer le devis lorsqu'il te le remettent si tu acceptes la r&#233;paration. Si tu ne l'accepte pas, c'est 50 euros.


----------



## MamaCass (31 Octobre 2006)

Je ne comprends pas, bon prenons un exemple concret :

Mon mac est en panne, la carte m&#232;re est hs. 
Je vais dans mon apple center pr&#233;f&#233;r&#233; pour faire un devis.
Je lis le devis (jusque l&#224; c'est gratuit ?)
Je n'accepte pas le devis car la r&#233;paration coute trop cher.
Et d'apr&#232;s ce que tu me dis : l&#224; je dois payer 50 euros ?

Si c'est &#231;a j'avais bien compris  mais je trouve &#231;a grave quand m&#234;me, &#224; ce moment l&#224; on ne parle pas de devis gratuit... j'ai compris aussi que je ne paierai pas le devis (les 50 euros) si je fais r&#233;par&#233; ma machine.


----------



## contisplaya (31 Octobre 2006)

DarKOrange a dit:


> Tu ne prends pas le problème dans le bon sens
> 
> Il faut comprendre qu'il ne te font pas payer le devis lorsqu'il te le remettent si tu acceptes la réparation. Si tu ne l'accepte pas, c'est 50 euros.



C'est exactement ça : Je ne payes pas les 50 si il y a des réparations à faire que je suis d'accord pour les faires. Autrement je dois payer 50 qui correspond je suppose au prix d'une heure de main d'oeuvre pour le diagnostic du mac. 

Ils m'ont dit que il y avait de forte chance que ça soit le carte mère et que le changement pour mon ordinateur serait de 589  HT ! Donc il y a de forte chance que je paye les 50...

MERCI À MAMACASS pour ton aide en tout cas.


----------



## MamaCass (31 Octobre 2006)

De rien 

Mais pour ce prix l&#224; tu ne vas pas le faire r&#233;parer ?
Tu vas te prendre une autre machine ?


----------



## contisplaya (31 Octobre 2006)

ouep et du coup payer les 50 !!!  :hein: 

Finalement c'est 50 juste pour être sur que ma machine est bien foutue...


Je regarde les nouveaux mini pour le remplacement.... J'ai juste besoins d'un deuxième mac pas cher pour faire tourner des appli web par contre il risque d'être souvent voir toujours allumé. Contrairement à mon G5 qui lui ne travaille que la journée. j'espère que le mini n'a pas de problème de surchauffe (y compris en Intel)

bizz 
@+  (un peu gaché par tout ça quand même... Car j'ai aussi racheté une carte PCI à 57 pour rien du coup...)


----------



## DarKOrange (1 Novembre 2006)

contisplaya a dit:


> o
> @+  (un peu gaché par tout ça quand même... Car j'ai aussi racheté une carte PCI à 57 pour rien du coup...)




Ebay est ton ami


----------



## contisplaya (1 Novembre 2006)

DarKOrange a dit:


> Ebay est ton ami


 

On peut dire ça oui car j'ai revendue la carte AGP de mon G4 qui était une Geforce 5200 128mo flashé pour mac et la carte d'origine (une ATI Rage 128 pro 32 MO AGP), pour acheter la ATI 32MO en PCI .

 Résultat des courses: La Geforce est partie à 32,50 et la ATI à 7,50 et moi j'ai acheté la PCI 57.  

Pas facile de faire des affaires sur ebay quand on crée un nouveau profil (neutre) et surtout qu'on a pas de "pousses enchères" (sans faire référence à persone) pour aider...


----------

